# Diagramm in Borland C++ Builder 6



## twtimew (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

Ich hab ein Programm geschrieben das Messwerte 
von einem Messgerät auliest die Messwerte werden in einer Var x[y]
gespeichert. Nun will ich die Werte in einen Diagramm darstellen.
Ich bin in Borland Bulder auf die Komponente Active X VTChart gestoßen.
wie kann ich aber nun die Werte auf die Y Achse Übertragen. Ich hab in
google nichts über diese Komponente gefunden. Oder gibt
es vielleicht einfachre Methoden ein Diagramm zu zeichnen.

Danke schonmal in voraus

timew


----------



## Tasm-Devil (8. Februar 2005)

probiers mal mit dem TPerformanceGraph

da findte was bei Google

ich hab hier ma was gefunden aber wenn ich zeit hab hock ich mich selber mal dran und schau ob ich dir die Kernfunktionen zeigen kann.

Aber so lange kannste dir das hier ja mal anschauen.

http://www.cppbuilderdevjournal.com/articles/issues/9906/Writing_a_Performance_Monitor.htm


----------



## twtimew (8. Februar 2005)

Danke erstmal für den Tipp

Ich erhalte die Messwerte in einen String.
wobei alle Messwerte nur Zahlen sind.
Wenn ich die Messwerte umwandeln will
kompeiliert es aber er agt während der Runtime
dass "" kein gültiger Intergerwert ist.


----------



## BadMourning (8. Februar 2005)

Ich programmiere mit der 5.0 Version, aber bei mir gibt es in der
Registerkarte 'Zusätzlich' eine Komponente names 'Chart'. Zu dieser
ist auch eine Hilfe im Builder hinterlegt. (Komponente ist von der
Firma 'TeeChart', nur der Vollständigkeit halber)

Mit dieser Komponente hab ich vor zwei Jahren oder so mal geschäftlich
zu tun gehabt und hab damit so gut wie alles hinbekommen.

Viel Erfolg, falls du dich dafür entscheidest. 

Ach ja, mehr Hilfestellung kann ich dir leider nicht geben, da das wirklich
schon ne ganze Weile her ist, und ich die Sources auch nicht bei mir zu Hause
habe.

Greets
BadMourning


----------



## twtimew (9. Februar 2005)

weisst du noch wie man den Diagramm Werte übergiebt?

wär echt hilfreich

timew


----------



## Tasm-Devil (9. Februar 2005)

Also ich hab mich jetzt grad mit dem PerformanceGraph der Registerkarte Samples beschäftigt und mal versucht ne sinusfunktion zu kreieren

Du brauchst nur den PerformanceGraph und einen Button

dann machst du beim OnClick Ereigniss einfach:

  for (long double i=0; i<20; i+=0.01)
  {
  PG->DataPoint(clLime,50+40*sin(i*M_PI));
  PG->Update();
  }

Also, zum übergeben der Wert benutzt du ->DataPoint(Farbe,Wert); und dann machst du Update();

fertig. Ich finds ziehmlich simpel aber wenn du auf die CPU auslastung gehst siehst du das der CPU da ordentlich schafft. Das liegt vermutlich aber daran das es in der Schlefe keine Pause gibt.


----------

